# Les touches tactiles de mon Ipad ne fonctionnent plus



## -IMAC- (17 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

mon Ipad marchait parfaitement hier, et même ce matin, jusqu'au moment ou j'ai téléchargé une application (depuis apple store bien sur). Depuis, je peux allumer comme éteindre l'Ipad (la barre de déverrouillage fonctionne) , je peux aussi rentrer mon code d'accès, mais une fois sur l'écran d'accueil (page principale où il y a internet, apple store, et mes autres applications ...) tout se bloque: c'est à dire : tout ce qui est tactile, ne répond plus  !
J'ai un aussi un IMAC, donc depuis cet ordinateur (et grâce à Itunes), j'ai bien évidemment supprimer l'application telechargée avant ce beugue. J'ai essayé une synchronisation, en vain. Je ne peux donc plus accéder à internet, ni mes réglages, ni les autres pages ...
C'est un problème important, et je ne trouve pas la solution ...
Auriez vous quelques conseils ? Est ce que je dois essayer de le restaurer via Itunes ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## samoussa (17 Juillet 2010)

Essaye déjà de le réinitialiser. Maintiens enfoncés les boutons Power et menu jusque' à la réapparition de la pomme. Sinon restauration mais sauvegarde bien l'ipad avant 
Tu peux aussi, et avant toute chose faire la maj disponible depuis hier si ce n'est pas fait.


----------



## gamani25 (17 Juillet 2010)

Je n'y connais pas grand chose mais je pense qu'il faudrait le restaurer en effet et voir si cela persiste car dans ce cas là, il faudrait peut être l'envoyer au SAV.

Quelqu'un a une idée d'où cela pourrait provenir ?


----------



## Dthibault (19 Juillet 2010)

Une simple restauration (essaie sans remettre la sauvegarde pour voir) doit le remettre en état de marche car là, c'est purement software vu que le tactile fonctionne. (Sinon, pas de déverrouillage on est d'accord )


----------

